# archery buck



## bucknasty (Jun 3, 2014)

Got my 4x4 buck taken with a bow. It came back from the taxidermist today.


----------



## MtnRunner (Oct 21, 2013)

Looks great!


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

Might have to change your handle ;-)


----------



## Shunter (Jul 23, 2014)

Nice and white. Looks like they did a good job. And congrats on the buck


----------

